# How long has your pack stayed "inbound into customs?"



## exphys88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just curious how long someone has had a pack in customs and still got it delivered.  What's the typical time it's "inbound into customs"


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 7, 2011)

all depends. usually mine goes threw within a couple of days. 2-3.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, my last one was 2 days. On day 4 on this one.


----------



## Xx3hoodrich3xX (Jun 7, 2011)

i know this is off topic but can anyone help me with my questions about needles?


----------



## ladderman155 (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont use international sources often, but when i do the longest one was 5 days


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 7, 2011)

ladderman155 said:


> I dont use international sources often, but when i do the longest one was 5 days



Thanks, it looks like my window is closing.


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 8, 2011)

mine was there for 18 days, and still made it thru


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 8, 2011)

waynecross88 said:


> mine was there for 18 days, and still made it thru



18 days? Damn, was that recently?


----------



## waynecross88 (Jun 8, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> 18 days? Damn, was that recently?


 last month, thought for sure it had been nabbed


----------



## james-27 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had one stay in customs for 7-8 weeks. Thought I wasnt getting it for sure but it just showed up one day.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 8, 2011)

james-27 said:


> I had one stay in customs for 7-8 weeks. Thought I wasnt getting it for sure but it just showed up one day.



Id be freaked out to get that pack.  I've been reading that customs and/or shipping is slow right now, hopefully slow.  I wish I'd get either my gear or a letter just so I know something.


----------



## newkid (Jun 8, 2011)

all depends ive had items in customs for a month, and then another item shipped to the wrong state by accident


----------



## RazorS (Jun 8, 2011)

What happens if you get a letter and your pack gets nabbed?


----------



## JohnnyDoe (Jun 8, 2011)

My order has been stuck at "origin post is preparing shipment" for about three weeks now. Does that mean it is at customs?


----------



## Mooksman (Jun 8, 2011)

JohnnyDoe said:


> My order has been stuck at "origin post is preparing shipment" for about three weeks now. Does that mean it is at customs?



My friends has also


----------

